# Is there any ammo from a 12 gauge appropriate for small game?



## LovinOutside

Is there any ammo that won't blow small game all to pieces with a 12 gauge?


----------



## FredBearYooper

I shoot squirrels all the time with a 12 gauge and it doesn't blow them to pieces. Just get a small game load. 6 Shot would work.


----------



## Chuck Terry

If you are worried about that use light loads and small shot.  The main thing is to shoot only once and at a reasonable distance.  Most of the 12 GA disasters I have seen are from folks shooting an animal that was way too close or "unloading an automatic" rather than taking one good shot at a time.


----------



## David Parker

Harvested this one with a 12 g this morning.  About 40-50 ft up and I took maybe 7-9 pellets out of it.  Probably half of the shot didn't even penetrate the meat.  He went quick with that acorn still lodged after the fall.  Got it soakin in brine and STEW is imminent.


----------



## TrailBlazer999

I use #6 shot heavy dove loads. There are also small game loads but they're always sold out by the time I get to the store. With the heavy dove I've taken squirrels at 10 yards and about 25 - 30 yards or so. Never had one blown apart and never had one with more than a few pellets in them.

Jeremy Wade: that's great! Hope he enjoyed his last meal before becoming a meal!


----------



## David Parker

Bought some road side hot peppers, cob corn, and maters.  Slow-grilled the game and corn and picked it off into the stew.  Simmering for the fight / football tonight.  Great day in the morning!


----------



## p&y finally

Steel shot will make a huge differance in tearing them up. I've seen way too many rabbits wasted to a 12 ga. with lead shot.


----------



## Beagler282

I use the low brass #9 shot when using my 12 gauge on rabbits and squirrel.


----------



## Cottontail

I use high brass no.4s it does damage to where it hits and doesn't spread much, I don't like 8 or 9 shot puts to many pellets in rabbits .


----------



## Nannyman

4s and 6s. Plenty punch and fewer pellets to remove. Never use 8s and 9s.

John


----------



## FIG NEWTON

these guys are right, #4,5,6's you won't have as many pellets,plus use a more open choke to spread out the pattern, especially at close range.


----------



## DAVE INMAN

p&y finally said:


> Steel shot will make a huge differance in tearing them up. I've seen way too many rabbits wasted to a 12 ga. with lead shot.



You'll be highly disappointed shooting sq with steel shot in my opinion. We have a National Refuge here that required steel shot if using a shotgun. After trying it almost everyone went with .22 rifles.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

4's and 5's high brass!!! We mostly hunt swampers so its neccessary to make a humaine kill when not to close that is LMFAO!! squirrels i use 7 lead shots or smaller!!!


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Anyone who's ever chomped down on a steel shot in game and busted a tooth will never use it again -unless required by law.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I like the 5 shot, but mostly use a 20 ga.   We use 6's in the 12ga, but prefer 20 gauge with 5's


----------

